# KILL A SQUIRREL/RABBIT



## DeerReaper (Nov 30, 2010)

WHEN IS THE BEST TIME OF SEASON TO HUNT SQUIRREL/RABBIT?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

somewhere between opening day and closing


----------



## EB22 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've posted on a topic almost just the same as this already but you just have to make sure that it is legal season and be patient! Squirrels and rabbits are out all the time so just find a time when you can go and relax and wait. Good Luck!


----------

